# GSD that travels on a motorcycle



## Ruff on the Road (Jan 22, 2020)

We put together a video series that's a cross between A Dog's Purpose and Motorcycle Diaries. In _on 2 Wheels + 4 Paws_, German Shepherd, Moxie, narrates her travel adventures from the back of my motorcycle through Mexico and Central America, sharing the people, places and lessons she learns along the way. 

I'd love to hear what you guys think!!

Jess


----------



## Ruff on the Road (Jan 22, 2020)

Oops! Here's the link! Dog on Motorcycle Travel Videos | on 2 Wheels + 4 Paws


----------

